# Hibernate: org.hibernate.TransactionException



## Guest (30. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe in meine DAO-Klasse folgende Methode geschrieben:



> ...
> private Session session;
> ...
> 
> ...



Allerdings bekomme ich in der Zeile session.getTransaction(); immer folgende Exception "org.hibernate.TransactionException: Transaction not successfully started".

Das Objekt an dem ich was verändere, habe ich vorher mit Hibernate geladen und in einer JSP-Datei möchte ich nun das veränderte Objekt speichern.


----------



## Guest (30. Jul 2007)

Das Objekt habe ich übrigens vorher mit dieser Methode aus meiner DAO-Klasse geladen:



> public XYZConfiguration getXYZConfiguration(String id) {
> Criteria criteria = session.createCriteria(XYZConfiguration.class);
> criteria.add(Restrictions.eq("id", id));
> criteria.setMaxResults(1);
> ...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (31. Jul 2007)

so:


```
public void saveMyData(MyData data){ 
  Session session = getCurrentSessionFactory().getSession(); 
  Transaction tx = session.beginTransaction(); 
  try{ 
    session.save(data); 
    tx.commit(); 
  } catch(HibernateException e){ 
    logger.error("Objekt konnte nicht gespeichert werden", e); 
    tx.rollback(); 
  } 
}
```

Und was bekommst du für ne Exception? Den kompletten Stacktrace, dann bitte die hibernate.cfg.xml falls das von mir nicht funktioniert...


----------



## SlaterB (1. Aug 2007)

sollte das Objekt nicht in der selben Transaktion geladen + gespeichert werden?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Aug 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sollte das Objekt nicht in der selben Transaktion geladen + gespeichert werden?



Es ergibt doch keinen Sinn ein Objekt zu laden um es gleich wieder zu speichern?

- Objekt laden
- Veränderungen dran machen
- Transaction öffnen
- Objekt speichern
- Transaction committen


----------

